# SATA DVD Freezes Win 7



## JonnyAlpha (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi;

I have rencently installed Windows 7 onto my HTPC 

Mobo Abit AN-M2HD
CPU AMD AM2 4000+
2GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2 RAM
Maxtor Diamond Max 23 250GB SATA HDD
LG GSA DL DVD RW

I had some real problems getting Win 7 on this machine, in the end I had to disconnect my DVD Drive and use a standard IDE DVD Rom.

Now its all setup I recconnected my LG GSA DL DVD RW however when I put a DVD in it it starts to read it but after a while it freezes the whole machine, I can't even CTRL ALT DEL all I ca do is power off.

Any ideas?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the PSU?
If the LG is the only drive that causes the issue I would suggest an RMA.


----------



## JonnyAlpha (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry;

Got my machines mixed up this is an NEC Optiarc DVD Drive not an LG. The PSU is an Antec SU-430 (Its a HTPC in an ANTEC Fusion Case)

The Screen Freezes, cannot access Task Manager but the mouse still moves and the HDD disk access light is solid.

Sony NEC Optiarc
AD 7170S
Ser No 74N6A77S112
April 2007

PSU 
ANTEC 
SU-430
430 Watt
+5 - 25A 
+12V1 - 16A
+12V2 - 16A
+3.3 - 25A
-12 - 0.8A
-5 - 2A

----------------------------------------------------------

Ah - It would appear that the fault is not with the drive at all it WIndows Media Player that has been working fine as I had played music from a HDD but when I tried to play an old Photo DVD created in I think Roxio it started to freeze. It also froze when trying to play an Audio CD.

I have just bunged in COD4 PC DVD and it seems to be reading and installing the game fine SO FAR!!

I will let you know

----------------------------------------------------------

Ah - Not so fast that too encountered a problem.
Just found a Firmware Update on the NEC website, current version 1.00 new Firmware Version 1.04.
I am now re-installing COD4 and see where we get.

----------------------------------------------------------

Nope still no joy, initially reads the data from the DVD fine but when it starts to install it freezes.


----------



## kierbenz (Mar 23, 2010)

try putting in another sata port? see if bios detects it and maybe do some configurations.


----------



## JonnyAlpha (Dec 25, 2008)

Placed my SAtA DVD Drive in another SATA port now trying to play a DVD either in VLC Media Player or Windows Media Player has different responses.

VLC wont play a DVD at all and Windows Media Player starts to play the DVD but then freezes.

The only thing that moving to another port has solved is that the DVD no longer crashes the whole PC just the application trying to access it.

Installed SHARK007 Codec Pack and am about to update the nVidia geforce Drivers.

----------------------------------------------------------

Still no joy with this DVD in Windows 7.

Just switched to a 200GB IDE Hard Drive and using the same SATA DVD Drive I am 90% the way through installing Windows XP Pro so the XP setup had no problems reading data from this DVD Drive.

Just completed a Win XP installation and I am now downloading system setup files (Anti Virus / Graphics Drivers etc) once done I'll setup Windows Media Player and VLC and see if I can play a DVD in XP that way I'll be now whether the drive is working or not and this is some sort of Hardware Compatibility Problem.

----------------------------------------------------------

Just successfully played a DVD in Win XP Media Player using the same SATA drive so the problem in Windows 7 is either a compatibility issue using 2 x SATA devices or a compatibility problem with the SATA DVD Drive and Windows XP?

----------------------------------------------------------

I now have a dual Windows 7 / Windows XP Dual Boot system using 1 x Maxtor SATA HDD for Windows 7 and 1 x Maxtor PATA HDD for Windows XP.

I bought a new Sony NEC Optiarc AD-7124S DVD Drive thinking the old one had a compatibility problem and guess what, still no joy with Windows 7.

I have trawled the net and found several people with the same problem event one with a very similar setup but no answers???

*Issues:*
Windows Media Player will play the first couple of short titles on the DVD, piracy warning etc, then when it reaches the main feature "20 Century Fox" it plays about 10 seconds then freezes. I can exit WMP by closing the window. 
VLC and WMC will not play at all?

I cannot even install a game if it is on a PC DVD ROM, i tried QUAKE 4 and got a "library not registered" when i tried to run Autoexec from Autoplay. An when I select "Open Window To View Contents" the contents are displayed fine so I ran the "Setup" file from within the folder and got a whole load of "Access Violation" warning windows.

I have just tried to install an old copy of MOHAA from CD and it seems to be installing fine, no warnings so far, stuck on 5% at the mo but we'll see how it goes, no 6 no 7% and still rising (slowly).

This has got to be a Windows 7 SATA DVD problem I might bang the IDE DVD Drive in and see it it works OK

----------------------------------------------------------

Seem to have finally got to the bottom of this issue:

Well Well Well, I posted a question with nVidia USA support and after trying to get me to uninstall and reinstall Graphics Drivers I reminded them that I had an nVidia 630a Chipset, which I had already told them (It was in the subject line of the question).

They responded with the following answer stating that the 630a Chipset was not supported by Windows 7!!!
After replying to them thanking them for wasting my time I noticed that older nVidia Chipset are included in there list of those that are supported the E.G. the 550.
Legally should it not be down to nVidia to fix the problem?



> NVIDIA USA RESPONSE
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Legally? No. Why would they be required to fix a problem with an operating system that didn't exist when the hardware was released?


----------



## JonnyAlpha (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry bad choice of words - morally would have been better : )


----------



## Saga2k10 (Jun 16, 2010)

I have the same problem with the same chipset/windows 7/sata DVD.
Did You get any solution?


----------



## JonnyAlpha (Dec 25, 2008)

Saga2k10 said:


> I have the same problem with the same chipset/windows 7/sata DVD.
> Did You get any solution?


I'm afraid with this chipset the only solution is to revert back to an IDE DVD Drive, I fitted an older LG GSA DL DVD RW using an AKSA round IDE cable.

nVidia are not going to (poss cannot) update the drivers 

Good luck


----------



## Saga2k10 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the answer, I have a question.
If Chipset 630a is not supported by windows 7, why in nvidia webpage there are drivers for this chipset on windows 7?
I made a driver search for 630a and windows 7 in nvidia web and i found this.
http://la.nvidia.com/object/nforce_vista_win7_64bit_15.49_la.html
But i installed this driver in my pc without any positive result.
I don't understand.


----------



## JonnyAlpha (Dec 25, 2008)

All I can suggest is that you take this up with nVidia, the reply from nVidia USA is in this thread stating that the 630a is NOT supported by Windows 7.


----------

